# Decisions.... replace my FS for a HT?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've been thinking on this for a while. I think I have discussed this with Warp.... be4 you ask, no, it's not my Titus, I've been thinking on remplacing my Stumpy for a HT. It's kinda hard to make the decision.... I've been wanting to have a HT for a while. Not for the tough-ride-of-the-year, but for just-another-sunday-ride, or for rainy season, or for city rides.

My Stumpy has been a hard sale, the size is just too big (XL size), I need to find someone above 1.82 mts height to fit it, and willing to buy it....

So, my real choises are:

1. Keeping the Stumpjumper, which is a great bike.
2. Buying a Merida Matts frame (I'm not sure on this, the frame looks awesome in black, but the standover height for a 18" frame is too tall, and for the 16" frame, the top tube is like 20 mm shorter than my Titus, and this is on a 80mm fork, I guess it would be shorter for a 100 mm stem 
3. Expensive option here: try to grab a Santa Cruz Chameleon frame  but it's like $499 bucks.... too expensive, but probably the frame I'm looking for, I don't know..... It takes a 30.9 seatpost, so I don't have to buy another one, I don't know if it would take my front der., if so, then that's some $$ saved vs the Merida, which I have to buy new ones. Realistically, I think it will still be above $1,000 pesos difference....
4. Keep looking for a HT frame, hopefully a little cheaper than the Merida.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, maybe not a lot of help on decision department but I currently ride a Merida if you can go to desierto on April 2 you can give it try, just to see how if fits. I'm 1.67 an ride on a 18" frame, 110mm stem and 110 mm fork; the bike feels larger than taller hence I'm changing the stem to a 90 mm. There is currently a S.C. HT frame at City bike and although it looks nice I don't like the color (pale blue is not my style). 
I can't be of much help comparing my frame to any other frame as this is my first "serious" MTB and Turbo is not one of your options... =)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Giants are 30.9 too... bobs-bicycles.com has a cheap HT frame.

Giants are built tough and with correct geometries. Best bang for your buck.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I wish I could have taken the stumpy off your hands, but as you know Supergo made me an offer I couldn't refuse! And my hardtail frame would definitely be too big.

I agree with Warp on getting a closeout Giant frame. Their stuff is really nice.

Specialized are unusual in running their derailleur cables down the downtube, so you'd probably need a different front mech if you get a different brand of frame. Also check the BB shell size too.

When I got my Turner I had to buy new seatpost, front mech and BB.

There may be a lot of similarities with Giant, Merida and Specialized. Giant and Merida make all of Specialized bikes between them.

How about the Zion? Jenson might still have some. Reynolds 853! Steel is so nice for a hardtail!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Specialized are unusual in running their derailleur cables down the downtube, so you'd probably need a different front mech if you get a different brand of frame. Also check the BB shell size too.


Ditto on the front der. But at least Giants are same BB shell size at 68mm, same threading (english).



tigerdog said:


> How about the Zion? Jenson might still have some. Reynolds 853! Steel is so nice for a hardtail!


With the Zion just take care not ordering the eccentric BB option. But that's a hell of a schweeet frame.

Now that we hit steel... Another cool option is the Azonic Steelhead. Built more than tough, should be nice for your nearly-16 stones.

Check out also wheelworld.com. They had the Steelhead and some cool Kona frames both steel (closeouts, good options) and Aluminum.

I'd steer clear of the Jackal. Got poor reviews at MBA (and they rave about Santa Cruz stuff). Too much jump oriented and the value is not there. There are better values.

Want something exclusive?? Azonic, Kona and Zion may be your tickets. Maybe a Redline??


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Want something exclusive?? Azonic, Kona and Zion may be your tickets. Maybe a Redline??


Redline uses a smaller rear axle width.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Keep the Stumpy.......*

rzozaya :

KEEP THE STUMPY.

My Stumpy has been a hard sale, the size is just too big (XL size), I need to find someone above 1.82 mts height to fit it, and willing to buy it....

PUT YOUR BIKE AT COMPETITIVE SALE PRICE AND THE BIKE WILL FLY,AND THE STUMPJUMPER XL SIZE GEOMETRY IS ALMOST LIKE OTHER BRANDS IN MEDIUM OR LARGE SIZES .

KEEP THE STUMPY

KEEP THE STUMPY LIKE A SECOND BIKE , ITS BETTER TO HAVE A FULL SUSPENSION SECOND BIKE, THAT ONE HARDTAIL.

NOW , IF YOU ARE A RACER BOY , GET A HT

REGARDS.

the last biker


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Giant Rainier*



Warp2003 said:


> Giants are 30.9 too... bobs-bicycles.com has a cheap HT frame.
> 
> Giants are built tough and with correct geometries. Best bang for your buck.


Sounds like the Stumpy, as good as it is, is taking a back seat to the Titus. If this is the case, then don't let it collect dust. Buy the Rainier frame from Bob's Bicycles and swap out the Stumpy parts. Send me the Stumpy frame free of charge, I'll make sure it gets well cared for. 

But seriously, if it's not getting used, sell the frame. It will more than pay for the cost of the Rainier frame and leave you with money for upgrades and/or parts for your parts box.

Bob

P.S. I have an XT f/d (not sure of the size) but if you find yourself in need, let me know and I'll check the size, and configuration (swing and pull). I'm sure I can part with it cheap.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

I build a HT RM Vertex 50 

for mud and rainy seasons... 

is better HT than full supension  

Robert the other option is: alubike XTA frame Easton 7005... like Lorena´s frame... 


Sir Ranazzotti


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I would definately take a look at the 29ers out there (unless you are planning on using the wheels of your Stumpy). I saw a very nice frame on this months MBA with a 29 wheel up front and a 26 in the back, the best of both worlds it seems. 

Also, have you seen the Mexican brands? I think there are some Turbo or Alubike high end frames worth looking at.

Cheers,

Mada


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*more on HT..*

you should take a look to a Mountain Cycle Rumble at Cambria (www.cbo.com), they are really cheap. As far as I know, Mountain Cycle CS is very good with warrantee issues (if that is a concern).

The geometry is not the standard XC´s. It is a more fun a relax geometry, it will probably fit best its purpose as a second bike. Just an opinion.

Good luck on the search


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

are u planing on selling the stumpy? ive got a friend whos well above 1.90mts (como decimos...crecio a lo güey) I could ask him if hes interested on buying a fs frame. how much r u asking for it? (he lives in puebla but travels a few times to df for work) you guys could work something out


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> With the Zion just take care not ordering the eccentric BB option. But that's a hell of a schweeet frame.
> 
> Now that we hit steel... Another cool option is the Azonic Steelhead. Built more than tough, should be nice for your nearly-16 stones.
> 
> Want something exclusive?? Azonic, Kona and Zion may be your tickets. Maybe a Redline??


Yeah an azonic steelhead would be nice. Although it is more urban oriented, I think it would be a very good do-it-all bike. You could even make a singlespeed  
Besides, it is cheap


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've thought a lot about keeping the Stumpy... but it's just like a 2nd bike, too similar to the ML to justify keeping it.

But getting a HT would make sense to me. I don't think that it will be better than the Stumpy, just different. I also sometimes do city rides, and a HT is better than a FS.

Ill look at all the bikes. The SC Chameleon is 500 bucks plus 400 pesos delivery to Mexico... it's looking tempting... not sure yet!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I would definately take a look at the 29ers out there (unless you are planning on using the wheels of your Stumpy). I saw a very nice frame on this months MBA with a 29 wheel up front and a 26 in the back, the best of both worlds it seems.
> 
> Also, have you seen the Mexican brands? I think there are some Turbo or Alubike high end frames worth looking at.
> 
> ...


hmmm a 29er would be nice, but I want to keep as much as possible from my frame... so I'll stick to 26er


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I say you go for the Chameleon, its nice indeed...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ill look at all the bikes. The SC Chameleon is 500 bucks plus 400 pesos delivery to Mexico... it's looking tempting... not sure yet!


You can also look for chamaleon frames in the classfields or something similar. Ive seen many of them go at around 300 bucks.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

The dreaded double post....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> You can also look for chamaleon frames in the classfields or something similar. Ive seen many of them go at around 300 bucks.


Spammer!!!!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I wish I could have taken the stumpy off your hands, but as you know Supergo made me an offer I couldn't refuse! And my hardtail frame would definitely be too big.
> ...How about the Zion? Jenson might still have some. Reynolds 853! Steel is so nice for a hardtail!


Tiger, don't worry about the Stumpy... I would have made the same decision you made (your bike is awesome!), and I realize that I did overprice the frame, let's see what happens.... I think I can get the Chameleon frame for 500 usd + 400 pesos for the shipment, I think it's a little higher than what I wanted, but the bike looks pretty good from what I've read. Of course, I'll check the other options....


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

yeeeaaahhhh or you could go rigind like tacubaya hahahahahahha


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Giants are 30.9 too... bobs-bicycles.com has a cheap HT frame.
> 
> Giants are built tough and with correct geometries. Best bang for your buck.


bobs-bicycles does have the Rainer cheap, but it's walk in only. So... 139 for the frame plus 1000 for the round trip.... not so cheap frame 

I'll still look around... I'll find something...


----------



## Crank'nStein (Jan 23, 2006)

*Consider a cross bike!*

I built up a Soma Double Cross last year and I found it to be a blast. You can ride street and most fire roads, even smooth singletrack. I have 700 X 35 Maxxis Locusts on it. It reminds me of the old rigid days, when you had to pick your line and take it slow in rock gardens but it flys on smooth dirt. I definitely climb faster on this bike. I've set it up with a Race Face mountain crank, xt derailleurs and and drop bars, but I have friends who run flat bars.

I get a lot of second looks  when I'm out on singletrack which makes it all worth it. I think it's the perfect second bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> bobs-bicycles does have the Rainer cheap, but it's walk in only. So... 139 for the frame plus 1000 for the round trip.... not so cheap frame
> 
> I'll still look around... I'll find something...


I can tell you to swap the 1000 round trip for a 50 phone call. They were willing to sell me a VT frame (I guess they still have some of those around for 400 bucks with a Manitou Swinger, or Warps for 200) a WTB Laserdisc wheelset and other goodies. They would not ship to other address but your CC's registered address, but they'll do.

No one will sell you a Giant (or Specialized or Trek) online. They would be kicked in the balls for so as it's against their policies. But if you pick up the phone and ask politely...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

How much would be for sending and customs if I bought a frame from the States? For what I bought, it was pretty acceptable (24 bucks for USPS and 170 pesos custom for handlebar, stem and 2 tires), but what would that be for the frame? any idea?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How much would be for sending and customs if I bought a frame from the States? For what I bought, it was pretty acceptable (24 bucks for USPS and 170 pesos custom for handlebar, stem and 2 tires), but what would that be for the frame? any idea?


I was quoted 210 bucks from Adrenaline bikes!! 

Call Bob's and ask for Mark. He'll give you the whole scoop on it. Time, insurance if any, parcels, rates, etc. I seem to remember it was much less with them.

Nice people to deal with... seriously. I felt like talking to a friend instead of a seller.

Check also the Alubike Dragonfly... cool frame. Sturdy. Only defect is that it needs a Zero Stack headset. But for what it costs, you can spend a dime or two on a headset.

Edit.... if you want a "brand" frame, the Jackal looks like your best bet. Too DJ for my taste, but it has to make YOU happy, not me. Why don't you check with Abel?? Rocky_Rene got his RM Vertex with him. It has a little defect on a sticker, but was in incredible conditions. Very nice price too. He commonly has stuff laying around both used and new.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I was quoted 210 bucks from Adrenaline bikes!!
> 
> Call Bob's and ask for Mark. He'll give you the whole scoop on it. Time, insurance if any, parcels, rates, etc. I seem to remember it was much less with them.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in the Chameleon, not the Jackal. The Chameleon has some nice stuff (can take a fork from 80 to 160mm), sturdy, and can be used for XC, DJ, AM, whatever. It would be my most expensive option, since I think I would have it delivered at my door, brand-new, for about 6,000  But it should look awesome in silver or black !

I'll look for Abel, it would be nice to find a nice frame for around 2,500-3,000. I don't know about the Dragonfly.... One option is to buy the whole bike and replace all the stuff, I think it is cheap enough......


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I was quoted 210 bucks from Adrenaline bikes!!


Warp, the 210 were for the frame, the whole stuff, or just custom and mail?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm interested in the Chameleon, not the Jackal.


Where would you get the Chameleon? I remember seeing one hanging up in the bike store in Condesa. I believe they are supposed to be a Santa Cruz "dealer" and are supposed to be able to get them at pretty decent prices.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Where would you get the Chameleon? I remember seeing one hanging up in the bike store in Condesa. I believe they are supposed to be a Santa Cruz "dealer" and are supposed to be able to get them at pretty decent prices.


Oh, do you know the contact for the store? I have a contact that Santa Cruz bikes sent me, they're at Hermosillo. They charge 400 pesos for the delivery to Mexico City, and it's the same list price as the states (500 bucks).

I would like to know if in Mexico City I could save the 400 pesos


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oh, do you know the contact for the store? I have a contact that Santa Cruz bikes sent me, they're at Hermosillo. They charge 400 pesos for the delivery to Mexico City, and it's the same list price as the states (500 bucks).
> 
> I would like to know if in Mexico City I could save the 400 pesos


Can't remember the name - maybe Citibike? They're on Baja California or Benjamin Franklin near LaSalle. I had them fit my Marathon for me.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Warp, the 210 were for the frame, the whole stuff, or just custom and mail?


At Adrenaline, the 210 was frame only. I quite remember a much lower figure for the package from Bob's, but I don't want to mess it up.

Sorry for my brains-off lapsus... the Chamaleon is a nice choice.

The Dragonfly can be got from some stores at San Pablo for sure. I bought an Alubike frame a while ago that way. A FS Reactor frame was 1000 pesos back in 2002. But yet, they aren't far from that figure now. HT's should be as much as a grand of pesos as frame alone.

A Dragonfly from a non-LBS store hits the 3500 mark. At San Pablo, they should be lower. It's cheap, but the only pieces you could use from the whole bike are the seatpost, FD and headset... BB's found at that price are 68mm as your stumpy, so the BB on your stumpy should work. The rest is not very trail worthy.... maybe the tyres as back-ups.

There is nearly a 2000 pesos difference between the frame/bike. Decent seatpost, Headset and FD can't make up as much.... unless you get a Thomson, an FSA ZR and a XTR.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Why don't you check with Abel?? Rocky_Rene got his RM Vertex with him. It has a little defect on a sticker, but was in incredible conditions. Very nice price too. He commonly has stuff laying around both used and new.[/QUOTE]

Oh no! 

My frame got with Sir Las Biker! From Puebla 

Is new and perfect condition.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Oh no!
> 
> My frame got with Sir Las Biker! From Puebla
> 
> Is new and perfect condition.


OMFG.... there goes my memory again....

I'll change my surname to "Alzheimer"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Viansi polanco has some Orbea HT frames also... cheaper than the Santa Cruz you're watching at.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> ...
> 
> How about the Zion? Jenson might still have some. Reynolds 853! Steel is so nice for a hardtail!


Tiger, saw JensonUSA site, they don't ship to Mexico :

"Due to high risk and/or shipping costs, JensonUSA does not ship to some countries. We will e-mail you if we are unable to ship to your country. Currently, we don't ship to Mexico, Nigeria, Somalia."

Sooooo, I'll scratch that one out of my possibilites.....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I think you may be talking of City bike indeed, they are S.C. distributors their tel: 52722998


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think I've found the color for the Chameleon, if I buy it. Unless I get an offer in another color, or the wait time is too long:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=171748


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think I've found the color for the Chameleon, if I buy it. Unless I get an offer in another color, or the wait time is too long:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=171748


What?? Ano black?? or the dark grey one?

You know... ano black is the new bling...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> What?? Ano black?? or the dark grey one?
> 
> You know... ano black is the new bling...


The blue one....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The blue one....


oh, well... not all of us can be that lucky... Sorry you missed the Ano Black... it's gorgeous.

Joking!!!

That blue one is nice and elegant!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> oh, well... not all of us can be that lucky... Sorry you missed the Ano Black... it's gorgeous.
> 
> Joking!!!
> 
> That blue one is nice and elegant!!!


Yep! I hope to get the Chameleon, still waiting for Abel's reply, talket to him yesterday...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yep! I hope to get the Chameleon, still waiting for Abel's reply, talket to him yesterday...


Did he offered anything?? Spill the beans!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> oh, well... not all of us can be that lucky... Sorry you missed the Ano Black... it's gorgeous.
> 
> Joking!!!
> 
> That blue one is nice and elegant!!!


Talked to citybike, the frame price is 6,000 pesos... ouch! still, almost the same as the other one, but I can pick it at the store.... hmmmm


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think I've found the color for the Chameleon, if I buy it. Unless I get an offer in another color, or the wait time is too long:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=171748


Have you checked the bike builder on the Santa Cruz website? Not sure if that's available for Chameleon. I like the orange or the transvestite red.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Have you checked the bike builder on the Santa Cruz website? Not sure if that's available for Chameleon. I like the orange or the transvestite red.


hmnmmmm

wallet ache!!!!!

I've just pulled the trigger!

Ouch!

I went to Citybike, and, after a long and tedious decision process (took about whole 5 seconds! ), paid the 50% for a Silver Chameleon, Large. I don't know how long would be the wait. The guy at Citybike told me about 2 weeks, I really think it will be longer, but let's hope it's under a month.

I paid 6,000 for the frame. I got the LBS to move the parts from the Stumpy to the Chameleon included in the price. Considering, it's about the same price if I had bought it directly from the importer and paid a LBS to put headset and one or two things that I think I couldn't do.

Anyway, I'm pretty excited!

C' ya!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> hmnmmmm
> 
> wallet ache!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! That's a hell of a nice frame!! It'll serve you well... especially now the rain season is knocking at the door!

Cool!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Did he offered anything?? Spill the beans!!!


It was by cel phone, and we couldn't really talk. He mentioned that he had a Diamondback Axxis, and another one that I don't remember. Also some CF stuff way above my budget. He gave me his email and I've put in written what I was looking for.

He hasn't replied, but I take it he's too busy doing something. Anyway, my darn finger got too twitchy and decided to sign the check for the Chameleon... I hope I did a good decision....

Beyond the frame, I think I'll need to spend above 1,000 for front der., BB (maybe, I hope not), maybe seatpost (it's 30.9, same as the Stumpy, but I don't know about length). I'm thinking on using everything else, probably will replace the bar for 27", maybe another Easton 30 or 50, but on standard size (not OS, like the Moto Lite).


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Not anymore...*



tigerdog said:


> Redline uses a smaller rear axle width.


The 2006 redlines are 135mm rear spacing.

Saludos,
Cris


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Crank'nStein said:


> I built up a Soma Double Cross last year and I found it to be a blast. You can ride street and most fire roads, even smooth singletrack. I have 700 X 35 Maxxis Locusts on it. It reminds me of the old rigid days, when you had to pick your line and take it slow in rock gardens but it flys on smooth dirt. I definitely climb faster on this bike. I've set it up with a Race Face mountain crank, xt derailleurs and and drop bars, but I have friends who run flat bars.
> 
> I get a lot of second looks  when I'm out on singletrack which makes it all worth it. I think it's the perfect second bike.


is it on sale
?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Guys, I found out this photos, this are the two colors I asked for. I prefered the Liquid Blue.....

Liquid Blue:

















Black Chrome:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Guys, I found out this photos, this are the two colors I asked for. I prefered the Liquid Blue.....


Black is the new bling. Anodized or nothing. 'nuff said....

Just joking!!!

That blue looks killer!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Guys, I found out this photos, this are the two colors I asked for. I prefered the Liquid Blue.....


The black one looks awesome, it has some green glance in it.

Geeze, i wish my car had that kinda paint job.

Both are rally nice, congrats


----------

